
One Word Defined Tech Companies’ Growth. It Is Now ‘Exploding in Their Face.’ - jimmy2020
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-word-defined-tech-companies-growth-it-is-now-exploding-in-their-face-11577463455
======
jimmy2020
For most of their history, the tech companies were so focused on the
challenges of fast growth that tending to what was on their platforms wasn’t
as urgent, says Geoffrey Parker, a Dartmouth College professor of engineering
and co-author of a book about the rise of such businesses called “Platform
Revolution.”

“Now,” he says, “it’s exploding in their face.”

